# Any Questions Why?



## owls84 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think if this doesn't mean this group needs to be stopped I don't know what does. Read this story and tell me you didn't cringe. 

CNN Story

These are humans hurting kids. I don't care about their religon or background this is happening all over the world sure but maybe if the news ran a few more of these stories instead of the pictures our soldiers take of them maybe more people would understand why someone needs to step in. My $0.02 though.


----------



## JTM (Aug 7, 2009)

the united states aren't the police of the world.  if you feel strongly about it, form up a group and go stop it.

who knows?  i may even join you.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

JTM said:


> the united states aren't the police of the world.  if you feel strongly about it, form up a group and go stop it.
> 
> who knows?  i may even join you.




Albert Pike thought we should be. Just a thought.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 7, 2009)

So we just need to sit back and let it happen? Let children get tortured? Just because its not our job or just because we were blessed by the grace of a supreme being to have us born in the USA. I bet you money if that was your kid or if you were born in Iraq you sure would want something done. These people can't choose where they want to be born. And for this man to continue to on the police force says worlds about the some of the people there. I am just saying you can't say we are not the police force of the world. At what point does a MORAL responsibilty become the RIGHT thing to do? 

For discussion: 
If our country can should we? I'm not saying the Iraq war is right but should we step in if a humanitarian issue is needed? I know this happens a ton in Africa but to what can we if anything do? What allows this to become acceptable in people?


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't care who did or didn't say, they were right - "All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing"!

Like I heard in a movie recently (Gone Baby Gone, I think), I take sides and if you hurt children you ain't on my side. 

Let's Roll!!!


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> I don't care who did or didn't say, they were right - "All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing"!
> 
> Like I heard in a movie recently (Gone Baby Gone, I think), I take sides and if you hurt children you ain't on my side.
> 
> Let's Roll!!!



So mote it Be. Amen.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 7, 2009)

While those savages deserve to meet their maker, I'm sure that you could find similar cases of abuse here in the US. Nope, we've done enough for Iraq.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

The evil that one human will visit upon another is unfathomable. Fortunately, there are men like us in the world. Each of us a point of light in the darkness. The Scottish Rite refers to us as 'Soldiers of Light'. If we have the courage of our convictions, our daily lives are an affront on the vanguard of darkness always threatening mankind.


----------



## JTM (Aug 7, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Albert Pike thought we should be. Just a thought.



maybe we should go over there and help.  but as you can see, when our government does it, you can see how much more _____(This is not the street!!!!!!!!) up it gets.

also, ever heard of the term "blowback"?



owls84 said:


> So we just need to sit back and let it happen? Let children get tortured? Just because its not our job or just because we were blessed by the grace of a supreme being to have us born in the USA. I bet you money if that was your kid or if you were born in Iraq you sure would want something done. These people can't choose where they want to be born. And for this man to continue to on the police force says worlds about the some of the people there. I am just saying you can't say we are not the police force of the world. At what point does a MORAL responsibilty become the RIGHT thing to do?
> 
> For discussion:
> If our country can should we? I'm not saying the Iraq war is right but should we step in if a humanitarian issue is needed? I know this happens a ton in Africa but to what can we if anything do? What allows this to become acceptable in people?



our country shouldn't be policing the world.  if you see someone doing something awful, go fix it.  don't force the entire population of the united states to pay for it.



Nate Riley said:


> I don't care who did or didn't say, they were right - "All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing"!
> 
> Like I heard in a movie recently (Gone Baby Gone, I think), I take sides and if you hurt children you ain't on my side.
> 
> Let's Roll!!!



ah, let's go around the world making sure that nothing wrong happens ever.  makes sense.



blake said:


> While those savages deserve to meet their maker, I'm sure that you could find similar cases of abuse here in the US. Nope, we've done enough for Iraq.



kudos



Sirius said:


> The evil that one human will visit upon another is unfathomable. Fortunately, there are men like us in the world. Each of us a point of light in the darkness. The Scottish Rite refers to us as 'Soldiers of Light'. If we have the courage of our convictions, our daily lives are an affront on the vanguard of darkness always threatening mankind.



i'm all for it.  but the united states government should have nothing to do with it.  i find that when people aren't forced by their military obligations to fight someone else's war, they don't.  

we have a contract with the united states saying that they will protect us from threats, foreign and domestic.  this is not a threat to us, theretofor, the united states is violating their contract with us by funding the conflict against those people.

"It's atrocious, it's atrocious!" is the cry I hear, but I rarely see someone buying a ticket to go over there on a plane to kill them on their on volition. 

that pretty much sums up what i have to say about it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 7, 2009)

How do you _really_ feel? lol


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

JTM- Yes, I've heard of blowback. Of course we cant send our military across the globe everywhere crimes against humanity take place. We simple don't have the manpower or the will power. As you say, when given an option most choose 'no'. 

That being said, that doesn't mean we do nothing. We have other tools at our disposal than the military broadsword.  This is one of the key lessons of the 32 degree, as you know.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 7, 2009)

blake said:


> While those savages deserve to meet their maker, *I'm sure that you could find similar cases of abuse here in the US*. Nope, we've done enough for Iraq.



Absolutely!


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 7, 2009)

blake said:


> While those savages deserve to meet their maker, I'm sure that you could find similar cases of abuse here in the US. Nope, we've done enough for Iraq.



amen..lets try and take care of our own first, for a change


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 7, 2009)

JTM said:


> that pretty much sums up what i have to say about it.



+1.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 9, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> "All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing"!



Edmund Burke


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 9, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Edmund Burke



I have always been in that school of thought, but obviously there are some with a dissenting opinion (see Edmund Burke - Wikiquote).  

Inevitably, every time I post it on a forum where intellectuals hang out, someone brings this up to discredit (usually the poster, but sometimes the quote).

It is one of my favorite quotes to use, regardless of who said.  So that is why I said:
"*I don't care who did or didn't say it, they were right *- "All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing"!"


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Aug 9, 2009)

All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing"!" and we have a lot of good men don’t we! Let see who yells the loudest when it is their children! If we get out of space and kill Nasa, we might have some money to help even our children.


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

blake said:


> How do you _really_ feel? lol



lol.  yea, i like the jonesville edit 



Sirius said:


> JTM- Yes, I've heard of blowback. Of course we cant send our military across the globe everywhere crimes against humanity take place. We simple don't have the manpower or the will power. As you say, when given an option most choose 'no'.
> 
> That being said, that doesn't mean we do nothing. We have other tools at our disposal than the military broadsword.  This is one of the key lessons of the 32 degree, as you know.



it's not that we don't have the manpower for me.  even if we did, i would still have moral problems with us policing the world.  see below:



jonesvilletexas said:


> All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing"!" and we have a lot of good men donâ€™t we! Let see who yells the loudest when it is their children! If we get out of space and kill Nasa, we might have some money to help even our children.



the "good men doing nothing" argument is worn out when it comes to policing the middle east and the rest of the world. 

isn't letting our military take care of it the ultimate "good men doing nothing?"  like i said before, you can't force an entire population to police the world with their money if they don't want to.  what's worse, good men doing nothing, or men forcing average men against their will to do something?  we can carry on the cliche as long as we want.

not only do we get things like "super-secret" missions creating blowback (reprecussions that the general public doesn't understand why they are even mad), we get this sense of security that "oh, don't worry, the U.S. military will take care of it."


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 12, 2009)

JTM, +1.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2009)

JTM said:


> isn't letting our military take care of it the ultimate "good men doing nothing?"  like i said before, you can't force an entire population to police the world with their money if they don't want to.  what's worse, good men doing nothing, or men forcing average men against their will to do something?  we can carry on the cliche as long as we want.



Ultimitaly it comes down to this, we cant save all the puppies and kittens of the world. We can only do what we _can_ do. If we are the Sons of Light we claim to be, we should want to rid the world of evil, oppression, tyranny, hunger, and war in general. But we simply cant do that. Not now. We do what we can and should do- right here, right now. Any less and we're betraying our allegiance to the Light.


----------



## lwdisney (Aug 12, 2009)

Everything JTM has said I absolutely agree with.  What he's saying is its not the responsibility of the US Gov't to solve everyone's problems (esp when we can't solve our own as evident in town hall meetings).  If as "Sons of Light" we feel compelled to stop evil then let us do it ourselves.  Let's form a Masonic Militia/Spec Ops and take them out.  But if someone feels the need to do something, do it yourself, don't make other people pay for it.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2009)

lwdisney said:


> If as "Sons of Light" we feel compelled to stop evil then let us do it ourselves.  Let's form a Masonic Militia/Spec Ops and take them out.  But if someone feels the need to do something, do it yourself, don't make other people pay for it.



Not exactly what I was getting at. Nor was I advocating that at some point the govt should do it.  We should have compassion for the suffering in the world. Thats it. We should see the darkness and not like it. An active understanding of charity should motivate us to do something to bring more light into the world wherever we are at.


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Not exactly what I was getting at. Nor was I advocating that at some point the govt should do it.  We should have compassion for the suffering in the world. Thats it. We should see the darkness and not like it. An active understanding of charity should motivate us to do something to bring more light into the world wherever we are at.



my thoughts are completely in line with that.


----------



## lwdisney (Aug 12, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Not exactly what I was getting at. Nor was I advocating that at some point the govt should do it.


Sorry Bro, I read my post and thats what it implies but not what I meant.  I do indeed agree with you, I just meant a lot of people (in the public) like to think we should be everywhere in the world but I don't.  I didn't mean to target you specifically


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2009)

lwdisney said:


> Sorry Bro, I read my post and thats what it implies but not what I meant.  I do indeed agree with you, I just meant a lot of people (in the public) like to think we should be everywhere in the world but I don't.  I didn't mean to target you specifically



No worries.


----------

